# Storing ratchet straps



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I keep 6-8 plus some bungees in a plastic ammo box style container, originally it came with paintballs. I use a few of these as they keep the contents dry plus they fit together neatly.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Look 15' ratchet straps that have the retractable thing on them. Also have a 27' version.
http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/grd/1516139935.html


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

just an fyi, harley dealers get the bikes in crates with the bikes ratcheted down in the crates. real nice high quality ratchets with heavy duty webbing (usually around 6-8' long) anyway most harley dealers sell these shipping straps for a buck a piece. few months ago I picked up about 20 of em and a whole roll of 1" heavy duty webbing from boaters world when they were liquidating, made my own straps


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Cole, those things look real heavy duty, wow for 19 bucks a pop you can't beat it!



Bone, thanks for the tip I live about 1/2 mile from a harley dealer. A man can never have to many ratchet straps, as you know:laughing:




Dave


----------

